# cpu 313 dp als master mit cpu313 als slave



## fra226 (15 Juni 2005)

hallo,

ich will zwei cpu 'en  313 dp mit profibus verbinden. die eine als master und die andere als slave.

die anlage sieht wie folgt aus:
ausbildungsanlage 1 funktion 123 und ausbildungsanlage 2 xyz die beiden sollen mit einander arbeiten können, d.h wenn anlage 1 fertig soll das produkt an anlage 2 übergebeben werden.

1. müssen die programme jeweils auf der entsprechenden cpu sein ( programm1 auf cpu 1 master und programm 2 auf cpu slave) oder müssen / können sie auch beide auf der cpu master sein. 

2. muss ich getrennte Merker, Timer, Zähler, etc benutzen. d.h darf der Merker 1.0 auch in der anlage 2 vorkommen mit einer anderen funktiuon?

mfg
frank


----------



## lorenz2512 (15 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
1. Du könntest auch beide Programme auf dem Master laufen lassen, ist aber Blödsinn, sonst könntest gleich irgendwelche IO Slaves nehmen, also getrennte Programmteile, ist auch übersichtlicher.
2. Du kannst die gleichen Merker und Zähler verwenden.
Am besten liest Du Dir mal von dem Link CPU 315DP Master mit CPU 315DP Slave verbinden durch, da ist das gut beschrieben, ist Modul D6.

http://www2.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juni 2005)

Hallo,

erstmal danke, habe mir das script runtergeladen, komme aber damit nicht richtig zurecht....es leuchten die leds sf und bf.

wir fangen gerade mit dem thema profibus an.

ein paar grundlagen fragen:
die cpu 313 hat zwei anschlüsse mpi und dp. auf der master cpu habe ich den mpi adapter zum pc und der dp anschluss geht auf dem dp anschluss vom slave. die profibus leitung habe ich am slave per dip schalter mit dem abschlusswiderstand abgeschlossen.

Gibt es eine möglichkeit zu schauen, ob die profibusleitung richtig angschlossen ist? so eine art "erreichbare Teilnehmer"?

die pg/PC schnittstelle steht auf mpi.

ich möchte gerne auf der slave station einen ausgang steuern.....????

mfg
frank


----------



## lorenz2512 (15 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
ganz wichtig ist der OB 82 einfach nur mit in dein Projekt miteinbauen, nichts drin eintragen, und wenn Du schon dabei bist den OB86 gleich auch noch. Tja, die Adressen müßen stimmen, die Abschlußwiderstände auf beiden Seiten einschalten.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juni 2005)

hallo,

die verbindung scheint wohl zu stehen beide cpu'en haben jetzt keinen sf und bf fehler mehr. nur was mir nicht klar ist wie ich die ausgänge auf der slave seite ansteuern kann, hat das was mit der kopplung bzw. konfiguartion zutun.

von master zu slave bzw. slave zu master.

oder brauche ich diese konfiguration gar nicht.???

mfg
frank


----------



## lorenz2512 (15 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
na klar mußt Du Konfigurieren und Koppeln, beim Konfigurieren mußt Du doch Master und Slave mitteilen auf welche Ein-und Ausgangsbereiche Du zugreifen willst. Das ist ebend das Bescheidene bei Profibus, ein falscher Haken gesetzt und nichts geht, aller Profibusanfang ist schwer, aber nicht verzweifeln.

mfg

dietmar


----------

